# now here's a big boy fan



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

42" industrial fan. spraying Bin and want to move some air? no problemo with this bad boy.

http://www.jdindustrialsupply.com/42standard.html


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Xmark said:


> 42" industrial fan. spraying Bin and want to move some air? no problemo with this bad boy.
> 
> http://www.jdindustrialsupply.com/42standard.html


They work great, I picked one up at a auction for $40. I have only used it a handful of times


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> They work great, I picked one up at a auction for $40. I have only used it a handful of times


somebody is selling them for $175 used. I wish i had the space to store that monster. my garage and storage space is getting tight.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Once sold those when I was on the south shore. Had a 60" also blowing in front of double sliding doors as people entered the store. Got everyone's attention!:yes:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

yeaoow.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Bill that last post was pretty suggestive?:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Hey Bill that last post was pretty suggestive?:whistling2:


boy, that's a tough call.

That's iconic American

Do you realize there is a 26 foot tall 34,000 pound statue and it stood in Chicago for about a year:










it was moved and is now in Palm Springs

It may be a stretch to call that "family unfriendly" but I've asked the other mods for you. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

There should be NO discussion at all

 h) ****ography of any type is not allowed. 

The picture I posted was not nearly as "suggestive" as this
iconic or not
as you pointed out, this is a family board and having MM with her *&^% hanging out is not for "family

do what you want but do not be giving me lectures and then allowing others to get away with wrose pics than I posted


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

no need to make it you vs me.

the mods discuss and act. the MM pict stays as per mod vote.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

CHRIS!! BACK AWAY FROM YOUR TV!! THEY DO SUGGESTIVE STUFF ON [email protected]

lol

I am a fan of fans.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Chris,
> 
> no need to make it you vs me.
> 
> the mods discuss and act. the MM pict stays as per mod vote.


 
well you all are just wrong :surrender:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, Chris, we are ALL out of step :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

play nice boys, everybody happy happy happy !:whistling2:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Chris- sounds like you're more b-hurt over getting your thing (have no idea what) censored than mine was really..pr)n...

Humor. Try it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Chris- sounds like you're more b-hurt over getting your thing (have no idea what) censored than mine was really..pr)n...
> 
> Humor. Try it.


 
I posted a pic of a fully clothed female( forget about what) that was in no way as "suggestive" as MM
That was my point, that is all

:surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> play nice boys, everybody happy happy happy !:whistling2:


 
you sound like those duck guys:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yes, Chris, we are ALL out of step :whistling2:


 
you said it:yes:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> you sound like those duck guys:laughing:


nope, they're all better educated than me ! Helluva lot more money too !:yes:. I might be a little Quacky tho !


----------

